
Ask HN: Is Azure reliable? If not, what is the best place to create windows VMs? - timewarrior
I have been using AWS since 10+ years. Today I decided to try Azure. Eventual consistency with severe lag is apparent all over their UI. At the end of signup, they threw an error. After a few refreshes I could see the portal. Then they wanted me to signup for a subscription, but the error for that was in Portuguese (which is neither related to my locale, nor any preferences). Finally I somehow signed up for the subscription after multiple tries, but it took almost 10 minutes to reflect in the Azure portal. I wanted to use the cheapest 128 GB RAM machine which has 16 cores. However they have 10 core limit. I raised a support request to increase the core limit but it hasn&#x27;t been handled for almost 8 hours and I am stuck because of this.<p>Are they really so bad! I am really disappointed. If they are dropping the ball with something so clearly in their control, I am not sure how much help they would be when there is a serious issue.<p>Should I think about another provider? Which other cloud provider, will allow to me run more than 128 GB RAM Windows VM, where all the data persists between restarts. I intend to use this machine 2 hours per day and keep it down when not in use. Couldn&#x27;t find an easy way to make this happen on AWS.
======
dynamicwebpaige
Hey there, @timewarrior! I work on Azure, and would like to hear more about
your signup issues so that we can resolve them and improve the experience.

Could you please send an email to Paige.Bailey@microsoft.com?

------
wetha
Can’t speak to Azure, but why is this difficult on AWS? You can stop and
restart your instances, and you’ll be charged only when they’re running. Your
data will need to be on EBS volumes.

